# Anyone have this AFX SG+ car?



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Found on the old toyracecars.com web site (precursor to AFXRACING.com) started by Jim Russell. I have never seen one, nor seen it for sale on any auction site so am wondering if it was real. If you use the wayback machine it shows in 2001-2003. Note the stock # 9885 became the #213 car at some later date.

https://web.archive.org/web/20030803215622/http://www.toyracecars.com/slot.html

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have one that looks like that but has a 213 on the roof.

Old Blue


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I think we all have it with 213 on the roof.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep, it is the #212 that seems to be in short supply. Must have only been sold for a short while. Someone has confirmed that it does exist.


Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Yep, it is the #212 that seems to be in short supply. Must have only been sold for a short while. Someone has confirmed that it does exist.
> 
> 
> Charlie


If it does exist where is the picture?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

The only photo I have found is from the 2001-2003 toyracecars web site (see above). Speedhoppy told me he has seen them recently for sale at shows. I have never seen one, but believe him.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

He needs to provide photos if he see them again. For me if their is no photo it is just a rumor. Better yet he can buy one, or more, for you.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

He didn't know I was looking for them at that point.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah and he can buy one for me also....lol, no really.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know for certain, but my money is on this 212 car being a pre-production version that was never released. There is no mention of any variations of the three #213 police cars in Bud's Tomy collector's guide; just the Hwy Patrol, Police Pursuit, and State Police versions all with 213. I also don't think this was a later release not in the guide, such as the Cobras, Chaparrals, and GT40s.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

racindad said:


> I don't know for certain, but my money is on this 212 car being a pre-production version that was never released. There is no mention of any variations of the three #213 police cars in Bud's Tomy collector's guide; just the Hwy Patrol, Police Pursuit, and State Police versions all with 213. I also don't think this was a later release not in the guide, such as the Cobras, Chaparrals, and GT40s.
> 
> Just my $0.02.



I think your right.......I've searched and searched, and have asked a number of collectors and none of them have seen a 212.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

It is possible, but a bit odd that it was listed for I think 3 years in a row on the web site if it was never available. Now that folks are looking, maybe one will turn up. BTW, Bud's guide is great, I use it all the time, but it is not 100% complete. I have found some cars not listed in the book that are out there. He also does not cover the G+ cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi,
just checked tonight.. mine's a 213, got it awhile back to try & make a "Smokey/Bandit" sheriff's car.. back out & got an Ertil Diecast to do instead
making an album of my extras & "Not Necessarily Wants" cars will posy soon...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

MSwaterlogged said:


> It is possible, but a bit odd that it was listed for I think 3 years in a row on the web site if it was never available. Now that folks are looking, maybe one will turn up. BTW, Bud's guide is great, I use it all the time, but it is not 100% complete. I have found some cars not listed in the book that are out there. He also does not cover the G+ cars.


Please share! I'm not aware of any cars missing from the guide, other than maybe some minor variations that I personally am not overly concerned about. Bud even mentions in the guide that the F Zero Night League cars are not pictured, but I also am not too interested in specialty vehicles of that kind. Of course, there are lots of cars that came out after the guide was printed, so those definitely aren't shown (McDonald's and Forsythe SG+ Indy cars for example).

You are also correct that the last of the Aurora G+ cars aren't in there.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

racindad said:


> Please share! I'm not aware of any cars missing from the guide, other than maybe some minor variations that I personally am not overly concerned about. Bud even mentions in the guide that the F Zero Night League cars are not pictured, but I also am not too interested in specialty vehicles of that kind. Of course, there are lots of cars that came out after the guide was printed, so those definitely aren't shown (McDonald's and Forsythe SG+ Indy cars for example).
> 
> You are also correct that the last of the Aurora G+ cars aren't in there.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I was just sent this flyer from 1994 from a friend in Australia. It shows the Hiway Patrol #212 car on a turbo chassis. Note it is the same catalog number as the #213 car.

Still looking for one of these or at least a good photo of it.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Another photo to add to the mystery......Charlie I look at everyone I come across for 212, and have not found one yet.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Charlie
Man your mail must be super slow, 94 was a long time ago to just now get that cool line up of cars in the mail
To bad it's in black and white the colors would look good I'll bet.
RJ
That cop car must have come in a set, have you looked for a set that had anything to do with the old TV show with Adam - 12

The show

Adam-12 Adam-12 is an American television drama which originally aired from September 21, 1968 to August 26, 1975 on NBC for 175 episodes.

August 26, 1975 on NBC for 175 episodes. (this might be a clue ) or helpful to the search 

GT40


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GT40 said:


> Charlie
> Man your mail must be super slow, 94 was a long time ago to just now get that cool line up of cars in the mail
> To bad it's in black and white the colors would look good I'll bet.
> RJ
> ...


hey, on the TV Show. the dispatcher always said "1-Adam-12" ..
I need to search "GiGGlLES" (Google) for pics of their car.....
plus I believe this car (slot car) has a "Radar" unit, hanging out of the driver's side rear window.....

Bubba (The Senile) 123 >


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

What can I say, it came from Australia via Peter James so that is why it took so long <g>. Wish it was a better copy, but at the moment, that is all I have to add to the mystery of the 212 car.

C



GT40 said:


> Charlie
> Man your mail must be super slow, 94 was a long time ago to just now get that cool line up of cars in the mail
> To bad it's in black and white the colors would look good I'll bet.
> RJ
> ...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

It was recently pointed out to me that the b/w scan of the 212 car is the same one already on the museum site listed as the 1984 catalog and that one is in color.

Charlie


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

It MUST have not been available in the U.S. as the #213, and #848 are the ONLY two Highway Patrol cars that I know of , and have....Dennis...


----------



## Ho$$mad1 (Jul 25, 2016)

YEP, iT DOES COME WITH THE RADAR GUN OUT THE BACK WINDOW...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Ho$$mad1 said:


> It MUST have not been available in the U.S. as the #213, and #848 are the ONLY two Highway Patrol cars that I know of , and have....Dennis...


That is very possible, but one would think, if there were enough of them made, some would have made it over here by now and at least photos would be available. Still a ghost at the moment :grin2:

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dale.....no idea where it came from, or if it was ever made, but since Charlie first posted the picture of it I have looked at every black & white I've come across in hopes of finding one.


----------

